# clarithromycin and breastfeeding?



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

have just been prescribed clarithromycin (for infection caused by 'retained product'- nice.) and the dr knew i was bf and said it was ok but having read the leaflet it says "if you are pregnant, think you may be pregnant, or if you are breast-feeding, consult your doctor before taking as the safety of these tablets in pregnancy and breastfeeding is not known" i took one about an hour ago and L is now due a feed. HELP! What do I do?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I replied to you on our parenting thread.

Clarithromycin and the metabolite appear in milk. This can cause effects in the baby such as thrush, diarrhoea and sensitisation to the antibiotic. Babies can be given clarithromycin themselves for infection, so whilst not dangerous as such, it is exposing them to an antibiotic and the side-effects.

We normally take into account the medical history of both mother and baby and the seriousness of the condition and the other options available into account when advising. Your doctor will have weighed these things up when prescribing for you. If you are not happy with the risk vs benefits, you must discuss. The other option is while you are on the antibiotic to feed formula or frozen expressed milk from before you were taking them. Express the milk you have now to maintain supplies and throw it away until after you have finished the drug and it has been cleared completely from your system.
Generally to reduce exposure we would suggest that for drugs like this that are rapidly absorbed that they are taken after a feed so that the peak concentration in the blood is not during a feed.


----------

